
CU-SeeMe - erkose
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CU-SeeMe
======
userbinator
It's not HD by any means, but look at the hardware this ran on: A few MB of
RAM and a few dozen MHz of CPU.

Meanwhile, a certain "modern" text-only (no, emoticons don't count as video)
chat client manages to take upwards of 1GB of RAM and lag severely on a
barely-1-year-old quad-core i7...

